
If you aren’t getting rejected, your goals aren’t ambitious enough (2010) - vbv
http://cdixon.org/2010/09/12/getting-rejected/
======
donquichotte
I quite enjoyed the first comment:

"People that reject me are doing me a favor.

They're not rejecting me or my product. They're rejecting the combination of
me and them together.

They're telling me we would have a bad relationship. And they're probably
right."

~~~
supercoder
"They're rejecting the combination of me and them together."

That definitely still sound like rejection.

If you downvote this, you're not actually rejecting the comment but just a
combination of you and this comment.

------
brador
Is there an optimal rejection rate? How would you calculate such a thing?

~~~
joelrunyon
This is a good point. If you're getting rejected all the time - what's the
chance that you're simply wrong?

What's the chance that everyone else is?

At some point you have to have some sort of breakthrough or you're just the
guy that got rejected 1,000 times.

~~~
RollAHardSix
Tell that to Thomas Edison...

But yes, it would be wise for people to not believe that they are a special
and unique snowflake who will succeed no matter what in the face of
adversity...the world just doesn't work like that.

I guess you could say shoot for the stars, but stay realistic.

~~~
kamaal
>>Tell that to Thomas Edison...

Or for that matter anyone who tried to achieve the impossible.

But not all rejections are equal. Some rejections happen because the people at
the other end just can't comprehend the very nature of what you are trying to
do. Edison's, Wright brother's, Tesla's of the world belong to this category.
The world is so disconnected and attached to the ordinary, merely the sight
something different makes people look at skeptically at your pursuits.

And there are some rejections where clearly the person isn't taking a
glaringly obvious feedback given to them. Due to ego, arrogance or pure
foolishness.

~~~
joelrunyon
But they both had some sort of breakthrough (which is exactly the exemption I
laid out above).

------
nsxwolf
Or just maybe - your goals are exactly as ambitious as you want them to be,
and perfectly in line with your abilities.

------
curiouslurker
This made my day. Got rejected twice yesterday by funding leads I that looked
promising. One told me, the best I can do for you is be brutally honest and
spent almost an hour dissecting my business to shreds. The other said "I think
you are a great guy and I am sure it will turns out well" with a chuckle, but
told the guy who gave me the brutal feed back how effed up my plan was.

------
SuperChihuahua
Ted talk: Surprising Lessons From 100 Days of Rejection
([http://youtu.be/ZFWyseydTkQ](http://youtu.be/ZFWyseydTkQ))

~~~
futurist
The video is a classic. Here's what inspired him to do it:
[http://rejectiontherapy.com](http://rejectiontherapy.com)

------
jmnicolas
Well I guess if we can transpose this maxim to dating, my goals are mightily
ambitious !

~~~
ukoki
This also applies for the job market — if you got an offer with few interviews
and little negotiation, you should've asked for more / applied for something
more challenging.

------
supercoder
Who rejected you today ?

~~~
nodelessness
Girl who works in the cubicle down the hall.

